# Email



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I've lost a very important e mail

I need to get it back

How?
Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

In some e-mail programs the option exists to UNDO a deletion (if it was recently done), you can try going back using the BACK tab button and it may be found (again if it is fairly recent AFAIK), of course, check your deleted bin (dustbin), it may be in there....

What e-mail program?

I am familiar with Hotmail (Outlook) and also Yahoo and Gmail and those suggestions come from when I have done the same thing and then realised it....

but if it has been gone for a while then those methods may not work but remember NOTHING is ever completely deleted unless you try REALLY hard - as Gary Glitter found.... and other people with questionable content on their PC's


Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's an email sent by someone on Mhf

I think I pressed the wrong button in error

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Most email systems have a deleted items folder Sandra. It will be in there if you can find that folder. What do you use for email? They are also either web based like hotmail or gmail or stored on your computer using a software program like Outlook or Windows Mail etc. Do you know what you go into for mail?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No
I get a message

From Mhf

I pressed delete by accident

And lost it
Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> It's an email sent by someone on Mhf
> 
> I think I pressed the wrong button in error
> 
> Sandra


If you have NOT seen it then check your JUNK folder as it may well have gone there unless it is in response to one that you sent him/her......

That depends on your privacy setting and is certainly the way Outlook (Hotmail) works on the most secure privacy settings that I use....

If you find it in your JUNK box, then simply highlight it and MOVE TO your Inbox.

Dave

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm devestated
It was such animportant message

I read it
And lost the ability to reply

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sandra, don't panic, start off by telling us WHAT e-mail program you use so we can try to give specific advice.

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Unless you pressed "shift + delete" it'll still be recoverable - BUT...........

You MUST tell us what Email system you are using before anyone can give an exact answer.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do you mean you have lost a PM, or an email notification from MHF saying you have a PM. Unless you clicked on empty folder then the PM should still be in the inbox folder.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I just use MHF 

The message came from some one on here

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you cannot retrieve it ask for them to resend.

cabby


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

AFAIK, if it was a PM sent from MHF then once deleted it can't be retrieved.
There will however still be a copy in the senders "sent" box.

So if you know who sent it, all you have to do is ask them to send it again.

You can't get Emails from an MHF member (unless you've told them your Email address) but you could get one from one of the VSAdmins.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sandra, I've sent you a PM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

All well

I've found it 

Thanks everyone

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Phew!


----------

